# HF X-2 Drawbar Hammer



## 75Plus (Jan 4, 2012)

After I got my mini mill I found that it was a bit of trouble changing tools or holders. Thumbing through the Enco catalog I came upon a drawbar hammer for Bridgeports and other mills using the same drawbar. It had a 3/4" socket on one side and a soft face head on the other. Problem was that the X-2drawbar was 17mm. I happened to run across some 3/8" drive, 17mm sockets for $1 each at a close-out store and the light bulb clicked on in my head. I grabbed two and when I got them home I started looking through my stash of material. I found a piece of mild steel 1 5/8" X 6 3/8" X 3/8". Just what I needed.

I cut a 1/2" X 5 3/4" slab from each side leaving a 5/8" X 5 3/4" handle with a 3/4" X 1 5/8" head. Next I removed a 1/8" X 3/8" slab from both sides and both ends of the tee. This provided a platform for the sockets to rest on. Next I drilled a hole through the long dimension for a 10-24 machine screw using a #7 bit. Last I rounded the corners of the handle with a belt sander then covered it with shrink tubing.




Next I cut a 1" long piece on 1" round nylon for the mallet head. I turned the nylon down for a tight fit in the socket and also to allow it to set on the bottom of the socket. I drilled and tapped the mallet for a 10-24 screw. Using a 2" 10-24 screw and a washer that just fit in the socket I put all the parts together.

All the parts. 




Finished product.




The pictures are of the tool I made a couple of years ago and show some use. This tool has really been a handy addition to my mill tools. Sure beats using an open end wrench and plastic mallet.

Joe


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, thats just slicker than grease! Never thought of combinig two totaly different tools, but that looks like the perfect solution to an everpresent problem.  Seems like the wrench or hammer is always someplace else and I have to hunt before I can change out a tool.  Now they are at least together if I have to hunt....Hee Hee,  Thanks for the great pics.
Bob


----------

